
Home Depot hourly employees to receive up to $1,000 bonus due to tax reform - kimsk112
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/25/home-depot-to-award-hourly-employees-1000-bonus-due-to-tax-reform.html
======
around_here
"Up to" meaning if you have 20 years of working there.

They've extracted so much excess value from their employees that this is
basically a laughable insult. Their rank and file will lose much more than
they will ever gain.

"Investing in their employees" my ass.

